# Авиация > Литература >  Копии книг по авиации (до 1950-х гг.)

## Djabberwocky

Уважаемые любители неба! Имеется порядка 150 качественных копий книг по авиации: издания номерных заводов НКАП, НИИ ВВС, НИИ ГВФ, Оборонгиз, Воениздат и др. Тематика: авиационные двигатели и моторы, Т.О. самолетов, инструкции по эксплуатации и др. Кому нужен полный список, пишите на почту RAFAirBook@yandex.ru

----------

